# The snow tire answer



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Blizzak W965.

I just ordered up a set for my truck to replace the Cooper Discoverer M&S studs that are completely worn to bald. At the same time as I had the Coopers installed on the truck (fall '08), I had the W965's installed on my jeep. Those tires are still going strong and will have no trouble finishing the season, despite having easily 3-4 times the highway milage as the Coopers over the same period of time. The snows are on my vehicles from October to June, and while the jeep does a 80 mile on-road trip pretty much every day (70K in 3 years), the truck gets less than half that milage, and even less milage on-road. Not only have the Blizzaks worn a whole lot better, but I've gotten better traction with them vs the Cooper right from day 1. I've had the truck stuck several times on the Coopers, whereas with the jeep, not only haven't I gotten stuck, but I don't even really ever break loose, even starting uphill.. So anyway - the upshot is that I've got some 235/80R17 W965's in route and can't wait to get these dead-ass coopers off my truck.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I have heard very good things about the blizzaks as well as the firestone winterforce. Not so much so on the coopers though. I just put some Duratracs on my truck and I will have some on the yukon before next winter.


----------



## PLOWINHD (Sep 18, 2009)

I just read about a goodyear tire in the diesel power mag today, the ultra grip ice wrt. They look pretty good have you guys heard of them?


----------



## JerseySnow (Feb 3, 2011)

Put Continental extreme winterforce tires on my truck this year they are amazing in the snow


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

If your looking for traction, especially in a 10 ply, the Nokian Hakkapalita's are unbelievable if studded.


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

+1 for the blizzaks. Been running them on the wife's BMW SUV and they provide great traction with low highway noise. Looking for a set for my Jeep Wrangler to make it an unstoppable winter machine


----------



## sharkytm (Jan 12, 2011)

The only problem with the Blizzaks is that they are only 1/2 snow/ice compound. After thats worn through, they are a regular all-season compound, just in a snow tire tread pattern. I'd prefer to spend hte money on a 100% snow tire compound. Nokian gets my nod.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Just an update on the tire performance...

Plowing 18" of wet heavy slop this morning - no chains required. That was never the case with the Coopers, even from the very first push. I have two tight uphill turns that were always a bit sketchy - the truck would usually spin out and I'd have to go at the hill again straight. Not today. Didn't even break loose. The truck performed so nicely, I might not have even had to plow! :laughing:


----------

